# wall color



## zekeb (Feb 22, 2012)

I have tan carpet in masterbedroom. We just painted the masterbath a shade of green, as a matter most of my house is in shades of green. I want to go a different color. My bed spread is greens and tan. Can not afford to change bed spread. What color should I paint the walls. Tired of greens.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Pics would help.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

zekeb said:


> I have tan carpet in masterbedroom. We just painted the masterbath a shade of green, as a matter most of my house is in shades of green. I want to go a different color. My bed spread is greens and tan. Can not afford to change bed spread. What color should I paint the walls. Tired of greens.


Can you send a pic of the bedspread? And of the carpet? Or better yet, if you have a scanner, can you scan a section of the bedspread directly?


----------



## hardtimesdesign (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello,

Pics would be very helpful; however, my general suggestions would be some shade of blue, or possibly a pale yellow. Were you thinking darker or lighter colors? Do you have any other colors that accent the room (say all pink pillows, vases, a throw - that kind of thing)? Another general suggestion, to lighten the room, might be off-white curtains/drapes. Is your bedroom decor a particular style or does it have a theme?

Syd


----------



## fiveohthree (Jan 23, 2012)

Dark Blue or greyish tone can go in contrast with green. Don't go with anything in light color because that will totally put the whole theme off. You can search Google images to find colors that would go with green.


----------

